# Rolladensteuerung selberbauen mit TTL, NE555, Relais...



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

Hallo Bastler,

ich möchte eine automatische Rollädensteuerung bauen.

Zentral geht von jeder Rollade ein 7x1,5 mm² in den Hausanschlussraum
Gewünschte Funktionen: Einzelsteuerung (tippend und rastend?), Gruppensteuerung, Zeitsteuerung, Dämmerungssteuerung...

Ich möchte bewusst nicht auf fertige Rollo-Steuerungsbauteile zurückgreifen wie GIRA-Jalousiesteuerungen etc. EIB ist zwar toll, aber zu teuer. SPS würde gehen, mache ich jedoch jeden Tag beruflich.

Reizvoll wäre, wieder mal Lötkolben anzuwerfen, und aus CMOS bzw. TTL Bausteinen selbst was zu bruzzeln. NAND und NOR-Glieder, NE555 und Co. mal wieder aufleben lassen.

Daher meine Frage: Hat jemand sowas Ähnliches schon mal gemacht und vielleicht Ideen oder Lösungsvorschläge oder Schaltplanschnippsel?

Ich hoffe, es gibt noch alte Hasen, die an sowas Interesse haben...

Gruß
A.J.S.


----------



## MatMer (7 September 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben in der Schule mal so was ähnliches aus 2 Transistoren gebastelt zumindest die Dämmerungssteuerung sobald das Licht an war schalteten 2 Transistoren durch, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du was damit anfangen kannst,
wir haben damit auch nen Feuchtigkeitssensor gebastelt. Die Schaltung könnte ich dir eventuell noch besorgen könnte nur dauern weil ich nicht mehr in der Schule bin.
Kannst dich ja melden ob dich sowas überhaupt interessiert.


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

Hallo! 

Eine Transistorschaltung für einen Dämmerungsschalter habe ich damals auch mal zusammengebaut. Sicher ist es theoretisch möglich, die gesamte Rolladensteuerung mit Transistoren, Kondensatoren, Widerständen usw. zusammenzubauen. Einfacher denke ich, wird es aber, wenn ein wenig Logik von CMOS4000 ff oder TTL7400 ff Bausteinen übernommen wird. Gibt es da eigentlich fertige TIMER-Bausteine? Oder muss ich den Takt mit dem NE555 generieren und dann auf einen Zähler jagen?

Trotzdem vielen Dank... Freue mich über jede Antwort!

Gruß
A.J.S.


----------



## Zottel (7 September 2004)

Schau dir mal Mikrocontrolle an, z.B. die AVR-Reihe von Atmel oder die PICs. So ein Chip kostet um die 2 Euro. Du kannst alles an Steuerlogik draufpacken, was du brauchst.

Zusätzlich kannst du einen seriellen 2-(I2C) oder 3-(SPI) Draht Bus nutzen, um Steuerbefehle von einem "intelligenten" Bediengerät zu schicken.


----------



## Ralle (7 September 2004)

Man könnte auch einen PIC oder Ähnliches (Microprozessor) benutzen, die haben analoge Eingänge, PWM-Ausgänge, Digitale E/A, serielle Schnittstellen und sind auch nicht allzu teuer. Zum Programmieren gibt es preiswerte Tools, z.T. auch kostenlos oder zeitlich beschränkt.
Mit einem Einsteigepaket, daß einige Hersteller oder Versender anbieten kann man da ganz gut anfangen.

ralle


----------



## Ralle (7 September 2004)

Eh, der Zottel war wieder mal fixer als ich mit seiner Antwort  :lol:  :lol:  8)


----------



## Markus (7 September 2004)

ein sehr interessanter "micrcontroller" ist der basic tiger von der fa. wilke.

www.wilke.de

es gibt ne menge perepherie dafür.

programiersprache ist ein leicht verständlicher aber sehr leistunsfähiger basic dialekt.

ich hatte selbst mal damit zu tun, habe schon einige industrielle geräte gesehen in denen er verwendet wird. schadet also bestimmt auch nicht der beruflichen fortbildung sich damit zu beschäftigen...


----------



## smoe (7 September 2004)

A.J.S. schrieb:
			
		

> Zentral geht von jeder Rollade ein 7x1,5 mm² in den Hausanschlussraum



Warum 7polig? Ist das nicht normal nur 3polig. Die Endlagenbegrenzung machen die Rohrmotoren ja selber.

smoe


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

Hi!
Die Leitungsbeschreibung war etwas unvollständig.

Es geht ein 7x1,5 von jeder Rolladen-Schalterdose in den Hausanschlussraum, und ein 5x1,5 von jeder Schalterabzweigdose zum Motor. (Um Last- und Steuerspannung zu trennen, setze ich Koppelrelais ein.)

Aderbelegung wäre z.B.
1 Phase
2 Tastersignal hoch
3 Tastersignal runter
4 Motoransteuerung hoch
5 Motoransteuerung runter
6 Neutral
7 Schutzleiter

Vielen Dank nochmals für die SCHNELLEN bisherigen Antworten. Ich werde mich mal entsprechend informieren über die Vorschläge und auf jeden Fall wieder Bericht erstatten.

Gruß 
A.J.S.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

*installateur*

hallo AJS

ich will ne rolladensteuerung bauen mit ner sps die im verteilerkasten sitzt

du machst das beruflich, und ich hab keinen plan was es zb für mini-sps gibt, die 14 rolläden steuen kann und auch nicht wie ichs anstellen soll.

hast du nen tip für mich ? alle kabel gehen in einen UP verteiler 3-reihig


würd mich freuen )


----------



## cth (14 September 2004)

Hallo alfonsito,

da mir persönlich die fertigen Rolladensteuerungen zu teuer waren (wie auch AJS betonte), habe ich mir
die Steuerung mit der Logo von Siemens zusammengebaut.
Kostenersparnis ca: 500€ und Spaß hats auch gemacht.

Funktionen:
- jede Rollade auf und ab (rastend, erneutes betätigen Stop)
- Zentral auf und zu
- Schliessen der Rolläden mit Zufallsverzögerung
- externer Anschluß einer Astro- Uhr (auf und zu)

Maximale Größe der Logo 24 Eingänge und 16 Ausgänge.
Also besteht bei Dir nur die Möglichkeit 8 Rolläden zu bewegen. (evtl. mehrere in Gruppen zusammengefasst)

Weitere Möglichkeit sonst mit einer S7-200.

Gruß Christian


----------

